# General > General Chat >  At 10:00 at night......

## Ken

At 10:00 at night, there's a lot to be said about having a peanut butter sandwich!  :Smile: 

What are all you guys and girls munchin' on tonight? (Keep it clean, now.  :Sneaky2: )

----------


## crashdive123

Shortbread cookies and iced coffee.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Porkchops! smothered in sauce and baked! mmmmmmH!

----------


## Ken

> Shortbread cookies and iced coffee.


Dang, that sounds good!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Porkchops! smothered in sauce and baked! mmmmmmH!


Mmmmmmmmm.  :Tongue Smilie: 

I must have been a masochist for asking this question...........  :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

2nd day of school here..about 99 F without the heat index and probably 120 F at the plant. It has been a busy time. No time for Leafsprings for sure.. But it has went well..

----------


## Lorna

Fresh homemade cinnamon rolls and hot coffee.

----------


## nell67

Dark choolate and a coke.
.

----------


## Ken

> Fresh homemade cinnamon rolls and hot coffee.





> Dark choolate and a coke.
> .


 
Can I have some?   :Smile:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Just sayin' you have to be Masochist to wanna cut acreage and feed horses along side havin' a family! I WOULDN'T CHANGE A THING THOUGH! Durn caps lock.......I ain't goin' back and retyping it.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Wendy's jr bacon cheeseburger and chocolate frosty

----------


## Sourdough

NIGHT.....NIGHT....it is only 6:35 in the afternoon. Night does not start till 11:15 PM

----------


## Ken

Soldier's right.  This place is an asylum.   :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

OK, honestly from almost the beginning of this post I was cookin chops and now, I am gonna indulge myself!

----------


## Ken

> OK, honestly from almost the beginning of this post I was cookin chops and now, I am gonna indulge myself!


Can ya' at least mail me one?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Can ya' at least mail me one?


I know you have a grill!! It is probably toooo! big to light for a steak or 2 though! If I am calling you right... hmmm.. What would Ken's grill look like?

----------


## Ken

> I know you have a grill!! It is probably toooo! big to light for a steak or 2 though! If I am calling you right... hmmm.. What would Ken's grill look like?


 
The outside one?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

Homemade white pizza & ice cream for dessert!   :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> Homemade white pizza & ice cream for dessert!


 :Sneaky2:   :Smash:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Thick ham sandwich, only half was turning the attack beagle in and he got the other half plus two fingers.

----------


## Ken

> Thick ham sandwich, only half was turning the attack beagle in and he got the other half plus two fingers.


Gotta' love them attack beagles.  I've got 2, and each one gets half, and I get

----------


## Lorna

Your more than welcome to have a couple of the cinnamon rolls Ken.

----------


## Ken

> Your more than welcome to have a couple of the cinnamon rolls Ken.


..................racing out the door.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

I gota go get something...

turkey and swiss (the cheese, not the people).

----------


## Ken

> I gota go get something...
> 
> turkey and swiss (the cheese, not the people).


Now that's funny!  And I really really don't care who you are.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

That did make me smile!

----------


## crashdive123

> I gota go get something...
> 
> turkey and swiss (the cheese, not the people).


....and I assume you mean the bird not the country......just sayin.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## wareagle69

well usually just before bed i have a large protein shake, and maybe a bananna

----------


## Ken

"Protein Shake."  "Banana."  Nope, I ain't sayin' a thing.   :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

Well, a steak, french fries, gravy mmmmm. But then again I am usually asleep for an hour by  that time  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

I do a lot of "kitchen-foraging" at night.  Two days ago, it was a plate of cold left-over shrimp teriyaki, a bowl of raspberries and cream, Oreo fudge cookies and milk, watermelon, ketchup flavored potato chips, oatmeal cookies, (another peanut butter sandwich - only half that time)  and some Newman's Own Orange Mango Tango.  In that order!   :Smile:

----------


## equus

i had broccoli and cheese last night at my 10:30 break.  then i ate it again at 1:00 am for lunch!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Did you, uhh, chop the broccoli yourself?   :Innocent:

----------


## rebel

It's 10:20 pm in BOS.  What's on the menu?  Could ya' send over a cup of lobster bisque?

----------


## Ken

> It's 10:20 pm in BOS. What's on the menu? Could ya' send over a cup of lobster bisque?


I've got several vaccuum sealed and in the freezer.  Home made.  By me!  Thing is, my bisque actually has lobster in it.   :Smile:

----------


## rebel

> I've got several vaccuum sealed and in the freezer.  Home made.  By me!  Thing is, my bisque actually has lobster in it.


A last request of mine would probably be lobster bisque.  That's how much I enjoy it.  A  couple of birthdays ago the Mrs. asked what I wanted for a meal.  Yep, lobster bisque.  So, she made some with real lobster.  It was great!  I think it cost about thirty bucks for a couple bowls of soup.  Worth every penny.  Sometimes, you gotta do it.

----------


## rebel

http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1645...232201,00.html

Help us out Ken!  Give us the recipe!!!!

----------


## Icemancometh

A boring bowl of Total cereal and skim milk.  I know, I'm living on the edge.

----------


## Ken

I'm about to chow a bowl of stringbean soup. Incredible stuff delivered today by Mom - I ate my first two bowls when she was here.  :Innocent: 

Basic recipe:

Debone and remove most fat from a 7-bone chuck roast - cut into 1" cubes.

2 finely chopped medium tomatoes

1/2 cup chopped onions

2 sprigs of parsley - chopped

2 tsp. chopped garlic

1/2 tsp allspice

1/4 tsp ground red pepper

2 tsp. granulated chicken bullion

salt to taste

Place all of above in about 3" of water in an 8 quart covered sauce pan over medium heat. When meat is almost cooked through, fill pan 2/3 way to top with prepared whole fresh stringbeans and cover - reduce heat and gently stir every 5 minutes.

The string beans will reduce during cooking, adding liquid to the broth. Soup is done when beans are cooked yet still slightly firm.

----------


## Rick

I don't suppose you have mom's phone number handy. There are quite a few questions I would sure like to run by her.

----------


## Ken

> http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,1645...232201,00.html
> 
> Help us out Ken! Give us the recipe!!!!


Okay, Reb, I'll type it up and post it in the next day or so.  It's nothing like the one you linked.  Hint: mine starts with a roux..........   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> I don't suppose you have mom's phone number handy. There are quite a few questions I would sure like to run by her.


In fact, yes, I do.   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

In that case....

Everyone form a single file line. Come on...line up. We'll talk to Mrs. Ken's Mom one at a time so write your questions down and no repeats. I'm sure she's a very nice lady. 

1. What were you thinking?
2. Is it possible you gave birth in a barn? I think he got switched somewhere. 
3. Did the term "Drown the devil child" ever cross your mind? 
4. Is it possible you kept telling his father that the "kid wasn't yours"? 
5. Are you sure you didn't let him out of the closet to soon?

----------


## rebel

> Okay, Reb, I'll type it up and post it in the next day or so.  It's nothing like the one you linked.  Hint: mine starts with a roux..........


I definitely need that recipe!   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h08cKFRhYA

----------


## Ken

> In that case....
> 
> Everyone form a single file line. Come on...line up. We'll talk to Mrs. Ken's Mom one at a time so write your questions down and no repeats. I'm sure she's a very nice lady. 
> 
> 1. What were you thinking?
> 2. Is it possible you gave birth in a barn? I think he got switched somewhere. 
> 3. Did the term "Drown the devil child" ever cross your mind? 
> 4. Is it possible you kept telling his father that the "kid wasn't yours"? 
> 5. Are you sure you didn't let him out of the closet to soon?


Friggin' stringbeans all over the place..........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Now that's funny!  And I really really don't care who you are.


Does that mean the turkey is a people/person?  :Innocent:  :Innocent:   Just sayin'....

----------


## Ken

Turkeys come in all shapes and sizes.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

A whole barbequed chicken  :Blushing:  with yellow rice. Just finished it.  :Tongue Smilie: 

And a bottle of SoBe fuji apple pear lifewater. Really thirst quenching!

Now, I've gotta' find me something sweet, like a hunk of that custard pie in the fridge..........  :Innocent:

----------


## wareagle69

hmmm, have you been to the doctor latley there perry mason?

----------


## Jonesy

Not quite 10 but this homemade peach cobler is sure tasty..."yes dear I will have an extra scoop of ice cream" :Tt2:

----------


## Ken

Just got back from the pizza joint..........  :Smile: 

Large grinder (sub, hero, hoagie) - proscuitto and provolone with peppers.  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## chiangmaimav

It is daytime here when night back in US, but I ate pineapple last night and probably tonight also. Two nights ago got up and ate bowl of corn with nasty green hot chillis sometimes called bird-s_ _ t chillis, and I was sorry in the morning.

----------


## crashdive123

Ya know - if something is called bird-s**t chillie I'd have to think twice about eating it.  Just sayin.

----------


## Ken

Sure would be nice to have some Christmas Pudding.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

You didn't get yours either huh?

----------


## Ken

*I'm sure it's coming.* 
*LORNA WOULDN'T* 
*LIE TO US LIKE THAT!*

----------


## Winnie

Well last night I had a jam and crem filled finger doughnut and a cup of cocoa before I went to bed... Yummy.
Xmas pud will be enjoyed later in the year.

----------


## justinjedlawton

sorry to be off the topic but reading this topic has givien me an idaea. Is there a forum or somying that is for late night early moring were pepole who are on can talk or somthing. 
just a question

SR-71

----------


## crashdive123

Find a chat room that is to your liking.

----------


## tonester

last night i had a bowl of fruit loops cereal with ice cold milk

----------


## justinjedlawton

> Find a chat room that is to your liking.


were are they?
the reason i asjed is b/c i usally work late at night well at least when i am posted at the hotel
and theres not much to do expet my pa trols and those are only 1 or twice an hr

----------


## Rick

Google survival chat room. You'll find plenty.

----------


## crashdive123

> were are they?
> the reason i asjed is b/c i usally work late at night well at least when i am posted at the hotel
> and theres not much to do expet my pa trols and those are only 1 or twice an hr


Because you asked the question of where you could go on line late at night and talk to people.  I mearly suggested a chat room because that is one option for people getting together to talk on line.  I'm sure there are other options.  If my suggestion does not work for you, then my apologies.

----------


## Winnie

I've just had some toast and homemade strawberry jam. off to bed now, night night!

----------


## crashdive123

Sleep tight - don't let the bed bugs bite (the charge for a service call to England is kind of high) :Smile:

----------


## panch0

I am going to watch Mars land on the moon tonight or something like that. It was in an email I recieved so it has to be true. I will be eating a pb&j while gazing at the event that is sure to happen. It won't happen again for 60000 yrs. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I watched the last one. Plan to be around for the next one, too. It was pretty spectacular last time. Those Cro Magnon dudes really got all jiggy with it.

----------


## Ken

Oh, I forgot.  Udon Noodles with shrimp, pork, chicken, mixed greens and mushrooms.   :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## OhioHillbilly

Shredded wheat with blackberry (picked here at home) topping.

----------


## Ken

Prime Rib.  16 oz.  Medium Rare.  With all the fixin's, and a ICE COLD Blue Moon.  Just ordered it, and it'll be ready in 15 minutes.  Good night!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Big Thick Beef Brisket Sandwich!  Slow cooked in a crockpot.

*MAN THAT WAS GOOD.*

Think I'm gonna' have another one!   :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## nell67

Dog,didn't you just have chinese food??? WHERES MINE??? I hungry....

----------


## Ken

*Last Bite of Second Sandwich* 

Yeah, Nell, BUT THAT WAS 4 HOURS AGO!   :Smile: 

There's plenty left.  C'mon over!

----------


## tonester

> Prime Rib.  16 oz.  Medium Rare.  With all the fixin's, and a ICE COLD Blue Moon.  Just ordered it, and it'll be ready in 15 minutes.  Good night!


mmm... ice cold blue moon! i think im gonna pick up a six pack or maybe a 24oz, i just saw that they have those now!(God does answer prayers)

----------


## Ken

Home made vegetable & jumbo shrimp (there's an oxymoron  :Innocent: ) fried rice.  A ton of it.   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Three McDonald's burgers, large fries, two apple pies (hey, they're 2 for a buck, right?  :Innocent: ) and cold a Amstel Light.

Yep.  Each of the dogs got a plain burger of their own.  Otherwise, they'd have been climbing all over me......... :Sneaky2:

----------


## LostOutrider

A mess of turnip greens stewed up right in chicken stock with hunks of pork, diced onions & turnips, heavy on the pepper, garlic, and Tabasco.  Sweet corn bread crumbled on top.

----------


## Ken

> A mess of turnip greens stewed up right in chicken stock with hunks of pork, diced onions & turnips, heavy on the pepper, garlic, and Tabasco. Sweet corn bread crumbled on top.


That DEMANDS a Q.C. review.   :Innocent:

----------


## LostOutrider

There's the recipe right there - simple as falling down.  Brown up your pork & sweat the onions & turnips all together in some bacon grease.  Pour on the chicken stock and then pile in a mess of fresh turnip greens.  When they wilt and it starts boiling, crack the lid and add your salt, pepper, minced garlic, and tabasco.  Cook it until the smell of it has your mouth watering and you just can't stand it anymore.  Scoop out a bowl, then cut a wedge of cornbread and crumble it on top to soak up the potlikker.

Tastes even better the next day after it's been sitting in the fridge all night.

----------


## Ken

Everybody in the house screams at me whenever I cook with bacon fat.  Something about clogged arteries...........  :Sneaky2: 

And THAT'S why I have a couple of beers with it.  Nothing like a bit of alcohol to dissolve all that stagnant grease.   :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Yep flush after you wipe! LOL !

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Three McDonald's burgers, large fries, two apple pies (hey, they're 2 for a buck, right? ) and cold a Amstel Light.
> 
> Yep.  Each of the dogs got a plain burger of their own.  Otherwise, they'd have been climbing all over me.........


 Oh...OK, as long as you had light beer. We wouldn't want you to have too many calories, late at night. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Foraging in the kitchen tonight.  Three cold leftover chinese spare ribs.  A bag of microwave popcorn.  And a bowl of Cap'n Crunch with Crunch Berries.   :Blushing:   Now what's next?   :Innocent:

----------


## your_comforting_company

mmmm.. all evening I've been picking at a deer butt roast, mashed taters with black pepper and gravy, and butterbeans. I had leftover field mustards with supper. 

nothing tonight store bought. yummy!

----------


## klkak

I haven't had dinner yet.  Instead I'm having a hot-buttered-rum and after that I just might have another.

----------


## Ken

> nothing tonight store bought. yummy!


Yep.  Just like that small bag of peanut m&m's I opened MYSELF and just ate.  And that glass of chocolate Ovaltine I just stirred MYSELF, and that bagel from the supermarket that toasted and spread with cream cheese MYSELF, and that Crystal Light Lemonade I mixed MYSELF, and the two pickled eggs I munched on that I PICKLED MYSELF last month.  

Just like YCC would have done.   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> I haven't had dinner yet. Instead I'm having a hot-buttered-rum and after that I just might have another.


Ooooow!  Now that just gave me an idea...........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## klkak

> Ooooow!  Now that just gave me an idea...........
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I've been on jury duty all week and was just called and told I wouldn't be need tomorrow.  Thats why I'm getting my drink on! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I've been on jury duty all week and was just called and told I wouldn't be need tomorrow. Thats why I'm getting my drink on!


We usually suggest that jurors drink the night BEFORE service.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

I got chastised for falling asleep during the trial.

----------


## Ken

> I got chastised for falling asleep during the trial.


I know the feeling.......  :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

I didn't see the point is listening to all the banter.  I knew he was guilty as soon as I saw who his lawyer was.

----------


## your_comforting_company

> Yep.  Just like that small bag of peanut m&m's I opened MYSELF and just ate.  And that glass of chocolate Ovaltine I just stirred MYSELF, and that bagel from the supermarket that toasted and spread with cream cheese MYSELF, and that Crystal Light Lemonade I mixed MYSELF, and the two pickled eggs I munched on that I PICKLED MYSELF last month.  
> 
> Just like YCC would have done.


no wonder you're falling asleep in the trials.. you're working harder for your food than I ever have! doing all that work yourself makes you real tired I bet. I usually just tell the Mrs. to do all that for me  :Wink:

----------


## Ken

> I didn't see the point is listening to all the banter. I knew he was guilty as soon as I saw who his lawyer was.


And THAT is why I hand out coffee, donuts, and gift certificates to all the jurors as they enter the courthouse!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> no wonder you're falling asleep in the trials.. you're working harder for your food than I ever have! doing all that work yourself makes you real tired I bet. I usually just tell the Mrs. to do all that for me


Yep.  I'm just a slave in the kitchen all right.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

Ok, now I gotta go get something to eat.  The rum aint cutting it no more.

----------


## Ken

> Ok, now I gotta go get something to eat. The rum aint cutting it no more.


Want some of these wasabi almonds?   :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

> I didn't see the point is listening to all the banter.  I knew he was guilty as soon as I saw who his lawyer was.


Now that right there is funny.  I don't care who you are.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Three cold leftover chinese spare ribs.


 Real "Chinese Ribs", or were they actually pork or beef ribs, that were just cooked by a chinese person? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Three cold leftover chinese


 You could have invited them in!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And a bowl of Cap'n Crunch


 You sure that wasn't  Captain Morgan? :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

I'm just about to pull a baking sheet of Bisquick bisquits out of the oven.   :Smile:   8 of them! 

Hot and steamy.  Just waiting for the butter and jams and jellies.  Let's see - there's grape jelly, strawberry jam, apple jelly, raspberry jelly, passionfruit jelly, orange marmalade, mixed fruit, and blackberry.   :Tongue Smilie: 

NO MORE DEWBERRY JAM.  :Sneaky2:  

That's 8 buscuits - 8 flavors of preserves.  1 stick of butter.  Crap!  I forgot the milk.  Time to pour 16 ounces - 1%, of course - gotta' watch my weight.........   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

*Bacon Monte Cristo Sammich!*  :Tongue Smilie:   (Sweet Rice Pudding a bit later on.)

----------


## canid

leftover soda bread, toasted, with butter, extra chunky peanut butter and in the company of a cup of hot coffee.

----------


## nell67

A very large navel orange.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well, I wasn't eating anything, but now that you've made me hungry....Tostitos dippin' sticks and white salsa. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Bacon Monte Cristo Sammich!*   (Sweet Rice Pudding a bit later on.)


 Doesn't that have something to do with counting? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Doesn't that have something to do with counting?


Yeah.  Counting the strips of bacon.  Easier to use the whole pound.  So I did.   :Innocent:

----------


## huntermj

4 pepper delights,
cherry peppers filled with prosuto and cheese. sitting in oil and spices.
Ohh there good
Ken will know what pepper shootters are.
Sorry for the spelling, Had to nuke the computer Again. Twice in a week, is the virus in the bios?

----------


## Ken

> 4 pepper delights,
> cherry peppers filled with prosuto and cheese. sitting in oil and spices.
> Ohh there good


I've got some of those in the fridge!  With proscuitto AND with garlic.  Should I?   :Innocent:

----------


## huntermj

Oh i never thought of adding garlic.
I love garlic.
ya, go for it

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Poor Clyde! :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> ya, go for it


I did/am.  Two proscuitto and two garlic.  Corona.  And two pickled onions that I found hiding near the peppers.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Poor Clyde!


He got some corned beef.   :Innocent:

----------


## huntermj

I hate when they try to hide.
Im going to find them, its just a matter of time.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I did/am.  Two proscuitto and two garlic.  *Corona*.  And two pickled onions that I found hiding near the peppers.


 Dang it! I knew I was forgetting something when I left the store, today. I didn't get any limes. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Dang it! I knew I was forgetting something when I left the store, today. I didn't get any limes.


What?  No backups?  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What?  No backups?  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I'm sure I have one of those plastic limes, full of lime juice, in the fridge....but it ain't fresh lime, now is it? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I'm sure I have one of those plastic limes, full of lime juice, in the fridge....but it ain't fresh lime, now is it?


Naw, it ain't.  Whatever you do, DON'T use Rose's Lime Juice in Corona.  Trust me on that.   :Innocent:

----------


## huntermj

The limes were only ment to keep the flies out of the bottles. You know this, Right?
A good beer is good all on its own.

----------


## Ken

> The limes were only ment to keep the flies out of the bottles. You know this, Right?
> A good beer is good all on its own.


 
 :Sneaky2: 


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Couldn't find a pic with the strawberries, but lots of places serve it that way.

----------


## huntermj

Petes is tasty, mmm good.

----------


## preachtheWORD

Just had a fiber bar.  Gotta keep that colon happy.

----------


## huntermj

I saw dingle beries hanging in that beer,
No thank you

----------


## canid

leftover greens, some spare potatoes, a few extra bits; tonight i made rumbledethumps.

chopped leftover greens [in this case, simmered mustard greens with a splash of vinegar, sugar, salt, crushed red chili], garlic and onions sauteed with grated carrot, mashed with a couple boiled potatoes, butter, a bit of milk, and topped with grated cheese and chopped , fried bacon [drippings and all], brioled casserole style untill crisp on top.

don't worry huntermj; no dingleberries in this one.

----------


## Rick

I would imagine the rumbledethumps start about an hour after eating that. (?)

----------


## canid

no, it worked out alright.

it's still tamer than your average breakfast skillet at dennys.

----------


## Ken

Just knocked off a Blueberry Yogurt, and now the dogs are helping me polish off a cold BBQ chicken straight out of the fridge.   :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

I finished off half a McAlister's muffaletta. Yeah, it was that good.

----------


## Ken

Fresh hot Bisquick biscuits with butter and blueberry jam.  And an ice cold glass of milk.  (It does the body good.)

----------


## Justin Case

Captain Crunch with crunch berries,  (the generic stuff in a bag)   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Captain Crunch with crunch berries, (the generic stuff in a bag)


The crunch berries that turn the milk blue?

----------


## Justin Case

> The crunch berries that turn the milk blue?


Wow,  Dejavu ,  I think we have covered this ground before  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

I was heading over to Taco Bell. Changed my mind. I'm heating up the griddle now, and grilling up a package of this

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and a couple of these

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

and I'm gonna' have me a coupla' sammiches!  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Batch

Back bacon wrapped squirrel or duck?  :Innocent: 

Duck McMuffin I presume.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was heading over to Taco Bell. Changed my mind. I'm heating up the griddle now, and grilling up a package of this
> 
> 
> and I'm gonna' have me a coupla' sammiches!



 Ohhhhh man.....That sounds sooooo good. :Drool:

----------


## Ken

> Back bacon wrapped squirrel or duck? 
> 
> Duck McMuffin I presume.


 
Have you ever had duck wrapped in bacon?  It's incredible!  Add just a bit of pineapple..........   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Ohhhhh man.....That sounds sooooo good.


 
Oh yeah! See?  :Smile:

----------


## Beans

Hot homemade biscuits, homemade blackberry jam and a glass of *ice cold* Milk

----------


## Ken

> Fresh hot Bisquick biscuits with butter and blueberry jam. And an ice cold glass of milk. (It does the body good.)





> Hot homemade biscuits, homemade blackberry jam and a glass of *ice cold* Milk


Wonder if we're related.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Danged beagles just forced me to open a new box of CHEEZ-ITs.   :Sneaky2: 

The 3 of us are eatin' 'em now.   :Blushing:

----------


## Pal334

Fell asleep early, now up at 3am. Sitting here with my coffee,thinking about breakfast, eggs, bacon and toast.

----------


## Ken

Snack time.  Decisions, decisions.......  Do I raid the leftover sauerbraten, or do I make a liverwurst sammich?   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> snack Time.  Decisions, Decisions.......  Do I Raid The Leftover Sauerbraten, Or Do I Make A Liverwurst Sammich?


Liver ?  Yuk !

----------


## Ken

> Liver ? Yuk !


The response of an uneducated palate.   :Innocent:

----------


## equus

That doesn't sound good at all.

----------


## crashdive123

Go for the liverwurst.  Yummmmmmmmm.

----------


## Ken

> Go for the liverwurst. Yummmmmmmmm.


I nibbled on a few little pieces of the sauerbraten as I was making the liverwurst sammich.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> That doesn't sound good at all.


Oh, but it is!

----------


## equus

No thank you.  You can eat all you want of your liver samwich alright Ken.

----------


## Justin Case

> No thank you.  You can eat all you want of your liver samwich alright Ken.


Yeah !!!!!

----------


## Ken

Liverwurst.

----------


## Justin Case

Thats right,   They dont call it Liver GOOD for a reason..

----------


## equus

Fine LiverWURST!!!!!

----------


## Ken

> Fine LiverWURST!!!!!


Right!  Want some?   :Innocent:

----------


## equus

NONONO!!!!!  Have fun eating them yourself.  I think a good ole fashion peanut butter sandwich is right up my alley instead.

----------


## Ken

> Thats right, They dont call it Liver GOOD for a reason..


And they don't call you for ANY reason.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> NONONO!!!!! Have fun eating them yourself. I think a good ole fashion peanut butter sandwich is right up my alley instead.


What's the best way to make a PB&J for backpacking?

----------


## equus

Buy the jar that has them both in it.  Duh!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Some survivors you guys are.  All this talk of eating bugs, scorpions, snakes, weeds, blah, blah, blah........and you won't even try a fine treat like that.

----------


## Ken

> Buy the jar that has them both in it. Duh!!!!


Nope.  Spread the PB on both slices of bread, then put the jelly in the middle.  That way, the jelly won't soak the bread and ruin the sammich.

----------


## equus

> Some survivors you guys are.  All this talk of eating bugs, scorpions, snakes, weeds, blah, blah, blah........and you won't even try a fine treat like that.


Are you going to?

----------


## crashdive123

> Are you going to?


I love the stuff.  Growing up is was a real treat when we could afford it.  In fact - I think I'll stop by the store in the morning and get some Boarshead Liverwurst.  Thanks for reminding me Equus.

----------


## equus

Alright you can go and eat it.  I would rather eat a chocolate covered grasshopper instead.

----------


## your_comforting_company

I'll stick with venison and other furry friends. Thank you very much!

----------


## crashdive123

> Alright you can go and eat it.  I would rather eat a chocolate covered grasshopper instead.


The Lubber Grasshoppers are hatching around here.  Do you want me to send you a few thousand?

----------


## equus

Sure why not.  I just have to remember how they were prepared!!!!!  

YCC you can have the venison to I don't like deer meat however I do like elk meat.

----------


## canid

Wienerschnitzel beef chicago dogs tonight, because you're never supposed to go grocery shopping hungry.

----------


## equus

> Wienerschnitzel beef chicago dogs tonight, because you're never supposed to go grocery shopping hungry.


No Canid no dog either!!!

----------


## nell67

> Alright you can go and eat it.  I would rather eat a chocolate covered grasshopper instead.


My grandaughter is into bugs,LOL well,, her mommy is trying to perfect a ladybug birthday cake for her first birthday,and Hannah is the the victim who has to test everything out.

----------


## BENESSE

Cute As A Bug!!!

----------


## panch0

Very cute!

----------


## Justin Case

> And they don't call you for ANY reason.


Whats that Ken ?  Sorry, I was on the Phone  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Justin Case

> My grandaughter is into bugs,LOL well,, her mommy is trying to perfect a ladybug birthday cake for her first birthday,and Hannah is the the victim who has to test everything out.


Cute !   Could you Imagine if adults ate like that ?  LOL

----------


## Old GI

> Have you ever had duck wrapped in bacon?  It's incredible!  Add just a bit of pineapple..........


Had something just like that in Singapore (about 16 years ago).  Still have dreams about it. :Drool:

----------


## Justin Case

getting ready to have 4 Oreos and a glass of ice cold milk,  mmmmmm :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

I went to Providence, R.I. today to buy some Provimi Veal. While I was there, I stopped at a little desert shop http://www.pastichefinedesserts.com/home.html and picked up a little something for desert tonight. 

It's a fresh fruit tart, "an all butter tart shell filled with vanilla custard, topped with fresh fruits of the season." It looks exactly like this, and I'm gonna' have another big slice of it right now.  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Its too Pretty to eat,,     ( I cant believe I just said that)  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Okay, so it's almost 11:00.   :Sneaky2: 

A bowl of Fresh Strawberries and Light Cream!  Owwwwwww.  These are wicked good!   :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

Its only 7:45 here,  Just had a ham sandwich  :Wink:    oh, and a ding dong and a glass of milk ,,  :Blushing:

----------

